# Goliath Grouper in the Creeks!



## wharfrat (Nov 21, 2012)

Got a call over the weekend from my good buddy William, who fishes with us regularly. First, I gotta tell you this guy is hard core and fishes pretty much the entire eastern seaboard…and flat out puts them in the boat. When I told William and his good friend Tim (another fish slayer) that it looked like 20-25 knots for Monday am, and a big honkin’ tide pouring in, he hit me with those words I love to echo: “You won’t know, if you don’t go”. How could I back out? (But Will’s like me and will fish in a hurricane) Well, despite weeding through some serious wind and short fish, as usual these guys started picking them off and ended up with a nice mess of fish.  As soon as the water rose, it turned dirty and  the bite slowed as well.  One of the highlights of the day was a Goliath Grouper that was hiding on one of our redfish rock piles.  We snapped a few pics and William put her back so we can catch her when she gets up to 100 lbs. 

As usual I had an awesome time fishing with William and Tim. These guys are the type that know the next fish is a cast away and stay fun and focused. 

William, a million thanks, you guys figured out a nice pattern that worked great for Michelle and I today!


----------



## jonkayak (Nov 21, 2012)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 21, 2012)

This is cool! Good job to the Capt. and crew in those conditions!


----------



## Bryannecker (Nov 21, 2012)

Neat for sure!!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Nov 21, 2012)

Neat!  They also picked two of them off of the St. Simon's pier that were around the same size.  I wonder if this is a sign that they are really making a rebound, or if they are just a few incidental catches...


----------



## sea trout (Nov 21, 2012)

good job y'all!!

groupers just look tasty


----------



## MorenoIV (Nov 23, 2012)

I know of some guys that caught a goliath over around Turtle River in the last month or so.  Crazy!


----------



## gotta biggn (Nov 26, 2012)

I caught one about that size at the ranger station in Blackbeard Creek.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Nov 26, 2012)

Sheepshead fishing Saturday in the Brunswick area, I to caught a small Jew fish(old school). Oh Yea and several endangered BSB's. I very carefully/quickly returned them back in to the water so as they can grow up to be caught by the commercial boys. As for the little Goliath(politically correct now) just chunked him back he not as endangered as the BSB.


----------



## tidewater (Nov 29, 2012)

Caught one about that size a few weeks ago behind Cumberland on a gulp swimming mullet under a poppin cork!


----------

